# ¡gian_eagle tiene mil ya!



## tigger_uhuhu

gian_eagle, tus primeros 1000, 
¡qué puntadas las tuyas eh!
F e l i c i d a d e s 
Me sorprenden tus conocimientos de series de televisión, Orco (¿¿¿así se escribía???)
Saludos 
Tggr


----------



## gisele73

Sí Gian!!! Felicitaciones por los 1000 posts!


----------



## Alundra

FELICIDADES!!!! 

Alundra.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bravo, Gian Eagle ! 
Venez nous visiter encore mille et une fois au forum Français-Anglais !


----------



## Eugin

*Hey,  llegaste!!!!* 

*MUCHAS CONGRATULATIONS, AMIGO!!!!*

*Muchas gracias por estar aquí y brindarnos tus conocimientos, Gian!!*

*Receive many of these from all of us!!! Now we have to celebrate this new achievement of yours!!!*

* FELICITACIONES!! *​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Gian! Vaya! Ya llega un mil! Felicidadeeeeeeeees, amigo!

Te admiro por tu gentileza en ayudar a la gente con cariño y sabiduria! Sobre todo, has llegado a muchos posts por el hecho de que ayudas tanto a la gente que está aprendiendo aqui. Y, por esa razon, TODOS te agradecen.  je je

Enhorabuena, amigoooo!


----------



## Laia

Felicidades xD... 1000!! uooo


----------



## Sparrow22

no llegué tarde !!!!!!!!

 *MUCHAS FELICITACIONES AGUILA !!!!!!*​ 
*Seguí así, con tus ayudas !!!!!!!!! y por aportar granitos de arena muy pero muy útiles !!!!!!!!!!!*

*BRAVO !!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## gian_eagle

Gracias a todos, Venus, Sparrow, Tigger, Gise, Agnès la poète, Alundra, Laia... con gente como ustedes y a todos los del foro es que uno se motiva a siempre estar escribiendo, compartiendo y sobretodo: APRENDIENDO.

Le agradezco a mi novia, Kathilu, que fue la que me trajo a este foro y al final resulté participando más yo que ella jejeje  Es que, como dice Manzanita, se vuelve un "sano vicio" estar posteando para aportar un granito de arena a esta comunidad.

Por este foro que es tan genial que uno se motiva a estar aquí, es la comunidad más chevere y chida que he conocido... y lo más importante, ejercer la profesión mientras uno se divierte!!! 

*¡Les saluda y reitera sus agradecimientos, Gian_Eagle, amigo de las águilas!!!*

Gian Eagle Friend, ami des aigles!!!


----------



## typistemilio

*Jach ki'imak in wóol, xiipal, yóolal a milesi post te' Wordreference.

¡Felicidades y saludillos afectuosos!*​


----------



## ampurdan

A ese orco que va repartiendo sus posts un par de océanos más allá:

MUCHAS FELICIDADES​


----------



## Eugin

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos, Venus, Manzanita (Sparrow), Tigger, Gise, Agnès la poète, Alundra, Laia... con gente como ustedes y a todos los del foro es que uno se motiva a siempre estar escribiendo, compartiendo y sobretodo: APRENDIENDO.


te olvidaste de mí.... gian..... buahhhh!!!!!!! (no hay ícono para carita llorando...)
snif... sniffff...


----------



## elroy

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mita

*  ¡¡Felicitaciones, Gian!! *​


----------



## Monnik

*Sigue volando alto!!*


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades por tus primeros mil, Gian... y que sigan llegando las preguntas interesantes. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## gian_eagle

Muchas muchas gracias, saludos totales y más agradecimientos para Eugin (disculpa por no mencionarte, mi estimada forera), Lauranazario, Monnik (gracias, intentaré volar y no chocarme ), Mita, Elroy, Typistemilio y Ampurdan!!!


----------



## Mei

MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!

Mei


----------



## Philippa

*¡¡1000 felicidades, gian_águila!!​*¡Gracias y bien hecho!
Vas a adelantarme muy prontito!!!  
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, cousin!*​


----------



## Roi Marphille

felicidades compañeroooo!


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones, sos un águila!


----------

